# SAQA Foreign Qualifications Evaluations



## a372855 (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi ,

I am Ram from India, Bangalore. I have applied for 'SAQA Foreign Qualifications Evaluations' on Jan 18th 2017, Still application status is showing as 'Submitted' .

When I sent a email (to '[email protected]') asking about the status but no response even after a week time.

Does any one experienced delay in response ? When can i expect a response from SAQA. ? How much time does it takes to get SAQA evaluation report to India?

Thanks,
Ram


----------



## dbcme (Feb 22, 2014)

Consider giving their call centre a ring/skype on Friday (they are closed Thursday's I believe). Hours until 16:30. 
+27 12 431-5070


----------

